
What does an agile product roadmap look like? - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@jboogie/what-does-an-agile-product-roadmap-look-like-cf0dbe5be4ef
======
entity345
To me this is a little trying to force the 'agile' buzzword where it is not
relevant.

A roadmap is a plan, at a given time, of how a product is intended to develop
over time. For example, for a cellular product it may show how 4G features are
to be introduced, when 5G is to be introduced, etc.

Roadmaps are often visible to customers because they want to see where a
product they consider committing to is going so there is often an element of
marketing in them and they are 'plans' not specific project milestones.

Nothing intrinsically agile or not agile in them.

They indeed tend to change often, hence why agile development is useful.

